# Jersey Girl



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Everybody!

I am an American residing in Portugal with my husband and adult son.
Just wanted to get back in touch with some Americans again.

Happy New Year, lets make it a great one.............

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mamacats said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I am an American residing in Portugal with my husband and adult son.
> Just wanted to get back in touch with some Americans again.
> ...


Welcome to the forum
Sorry though, I'm not American


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey no problem!
Thanks for the welcome.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Mamacats
I know what you mean, I left Portugal when i was 3, lived most of my life in New Jersey also Fla. & Calif. then 4 years ago we decided to move to Portugal with our two adult sons. Not too many Americans around are there ?

Nice to here from you Mamacats.

jorgemac23


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

No there are not too many and if there are they mut be hiding, LOL......
In the summer I do notice lots during the spring and summer months visiting the major tourist areas.

Welcome to the forum and to Portugal!
Diane of Diane's Pride
Ragdoll Breeder 
Portugal


----------

